# what other odd stuffs you found during mushroom hunting?



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

snakes? I saw a few recently.

weapons? saw it on a news somewhere up north.

bear? often, i think, right?

deer? it's a given, that you are stealing food from them...

dead people? anyone?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I found a 60w light blub in the middle of absolutly no where the other day!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Have found a lot of stuff people lost like knives, compasses, even shoes, SHOES..... 

Also about 35 years ago we found an old Model-T in the woods surrounded by trees that were so big that it had to have been there a long time to get where it was.

This season I spotted a tree shown below, not sure what made those markings. A bear, deer/elk, big cat, bigfoot, or maybe aliens :yikes:....who knows! 
Thought it was strange though and they surrounded the tree that had this big knob on it. No other trees around had anything like these scratchings on them :16suspect

BTW, this is one heck of a good morel spot!!!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

beer cans:rant:
why people think it's ok to pitch them along trails is beyond me..

seen 2 elk fawns this year that was a 1st for me
lots of turkeys(but still haven't filled my tag)


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks like a porky for sure. Found a clutches of turky eggs, saw baby woodcocks last year, a tiny little sandhill crane this year. Lots of fawns, rattling bag, arrows, trasspassors:lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

If it's high and dry and a long way from water, it's a porky that changed his mind. If it's near water, it's a beaver that changed his mind. 

I see all kinds of stuff out there. Old cars, or parts of them, way out in the middle of nowhere tells you where there was once a road...and it's a good place to look for shrooms. For some reason, I find a lot near old junk. 

All kinds of stuff from abandoned homesteads, especially the old blue and white porcelain enamelware. I only wish it hadn't gotten so rusty. All kinds of tin cans, bottles, jugs, and jars from circa 1920 and earlier, when northern Michigan was being homesteaded. Most of those people gave up and walked away, and the land became state. Some of that was given to Antrim County. 

I don't see many animals, because I usually have the dog with me, and we stay out of nesting bird areas. But we do run into ruffed grouse nests, unfortunately, because they tend to nest in open hardwoods. So far this year, fortunately with this nutty weather, we haven't found any. 

Lots and lots and lots and lots of caterpillars this year...but it looks like the freezing weather last weekend not only put a dent in the shrooms, but the worms, too. Thank god. 

Old lumber camp debris...lots of that, too. And way too many abandoned tree blinds, ground blinds, and hunting stands. 

Lots of wonderful wildflowers, and in the fields, wild asparagus...it all got frozen after last weekend, tho, so we'll start over now.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Just last weekend in my township(almira) someone found a human skull while out shrooming. I heard it was old and there thinking it might have been dug up by a yote or something from a family plot.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Old horse shoe tangled up in the roots of a huge Ash tree,cig butts,candy wrappers,beer and pop cans.....the usual..


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

i find old bottles alot.
found an old liqour bottle this year that has no way to attach a cap.
i assume it was a cork type cap.
its a pint bottle that says around the top..
federal law forbids sale or re-fill of this bottle.

definitley my oldest so far.

found a fender skirt for what i belive to be an early 70s cadillac, buick.
it was about a quarter mile or so from the road.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Lots of old bottles. I did find a cast iron stove one time. If I had the time or ambition I would have like to take it and try and restore it. How does an old wood stove get to the middle of the woods?

As for the tree, I would say porcupine. When my parents had their log cabin in Belaire the porcupines caused unbelievable damage to the porch. Eventually they had to start spraying it with a cayenne/water solution just to keep them away. Although I agree with Linda, if its near water could be a beaver.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

looking at it again, a little harder this time, I would say porky, since they only chewed the bark off the burl where there likely was some kind of bug underneath.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

DING-DING-DING!! You all win the prize for Oldgrandmans pic.

That is definitely chewing from an alien porcupine.:lol:

The other day I was quite aways back in the woods and came across 2 cattle skulls and scattered bones. I carried the skulls out with me. Very cool looking. My wife is using them around the property for decoration. Go figure...! Yes Dear!!! Yes Dear! 

(I love her)

The other crazy thing I find? Mushrooms now and then.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Bigsablemike: That bottle you found was probably used for medicine. My neighbor is a pharmacist and we have found bottles in the woods before from Rx's that were dispensed in the type of bottle you found. Hence the do not refill.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Oldgrandman said:


>


that looks like a pretty clean cuts/chops to me, maybe done by human (aliens) so the tree can die later (so more mushrooms??)

i think i open a new can of worm here with this thread... :lol: you guys are just too funny...


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I found a Victorinox knife and a full 20 gauge shell in the same area, the knife one Spring and the shell the next.

If you can carry a full water or beer in the woods seems to me you should be able to carry it out!:rant:

Fred


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Found a rocking chair once in the middle of nowhere. Pretty big and heavy, would have taken a fair amount of effort to get it there.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> looking at it again, a little harder this time, I would say porky, since they only chewed the bark off the burl where there likely was some kind of bug underneath.


Wow, how could I not have thought of a porcupine. I do believe you and the others are correct. What is weird is I never saw anything like this before but that does seem the likely culprit. The scratches didn't look quite right or deep enough for antler scratchings.
I'll cancel that call to the X-Files..... 

_Also once me and the family back in the 1970's came across an old rotting and mossed over shack that had all sorts of pails and stuff in it we thought was an old sugar shack. I was a bit young to really study it and by now it is probably mostly dirt and haven't been back there in many years. They logged all around it and the morels stopped growing not long after the discovery anyways. Might have been an old distillery shack for all we know!_


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I find shrooms once in a while...sorta crazy.

Found a condom wrapper way off the road....strange, but not really. I have heard of people rounding a corner in a vehicle, in the woods to see two individuals having a good time.

At least they're being safe.....


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I chew marks on a tree last weekend that were on a tree with a knob like the one in your pic. I wonder if the knobs make the bark better tasting? Unfortunatly I found no 'shrooms around the tree I saw.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I used to be one of those guys that brought beer out shroomin, but I always carried it out of the woods. Don't drink anymore now though. I've stumbled on a couple blue racers, a massasauga rattler, found an old horse drawn wheat harvester, an unopened pepsi waiting for me in the woods, old beer and pop cans from decades ago, and the best of all. Adult magazines a couple times.:yikes::lol: Oh, and last year picking oysters with my friend he stumbled on some turkey polts. Watching him get attacked by the female was pretty funny...lol!


----------

